# American Eagle .223 ammo



## Pickled Pete (Jun 20, 2012)

Is this ammo a dirty round? I saw it on sale at Macks Prairie Wings and was wondering if I should stock up or pass on it? Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I didn't notice it was any more dirty than any thing else, but it didn't cycle worth a darn in my Colt MTC H-Bar. They didn't deburr the outside of the case mouth or some thing and it constantly caught the front of the mag. Only type of ammo that ever did that. It was decently accurate in both the AR and the Savage bolt gun.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

My friend shoots it sometimes and I can not say he has ever had an issue with it. He is shooting a mix master AR-15a2. He mostly shoots wolf and he cleans his rifle by adding more oil. He did say it shoots way better than wolf.

I would say try a couple boxes. If you are happy with it buy more.

If you ask Chuck Norris what time it is, he always says, "Two seconds 'til." After you ask, "Two seconds 'til what?" he roundhouse kicks you in the face.


----------



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

I bought 300 rounds from Cabela's during their Black Friday sale. Put them and a bunch of the Wolf, and Silver Bear through a Bushmaster. I haven't noticed a significant difference in any of those three brands in either dirt or reliabilty. I've had no failure to feed or fire.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I bought a case a while back and have shot about 300 rounds through my Rock River and have had no issues. I just use it for plinking but it seems fairly accurate


----------

